# swarm commander vs ultra breeze bee suit



## rookie2531 (Jul 28, 2014)

I am a bit baffled by the question. Isn't one a lure and the other a bee suit?


----------



## BeckyP (Jan 25, 2016)

They have a ventilated bee suit on their website.


----------



## dynemd (Aug 27, 2013)

Becky put up a link, I can't find it.


----------



## Muckmuck (Jan 9, 2016)

here is the link. http://www.swarmcommander.com/product/fully-ventilated-beekeeping-suit/

Max


----------



## larryh (Jul 28, 2014)

Thread title sure got my attention 

I can't compare, I can only speak of Ultra Breeze- It's very well made and I feel they are worth every penny and then some. 
Made in USA matters to me as well.


----------



## DPBsbees (Apr 14, 2011)

larryh said:


> Thread title sure got my attention
> 
> I can't compare, I can only speak of Ultra Breeze- It's very well made and I feel they are worth every penny and then some.
> Made in USA matters to me as well.


I have both the Ultra Breeze jacket and suit. They are both top notch. Don't know about the other.


----------



## warrior (Nov 21, 2005)

I own and swear by my Ultra Breeze jacket, I won't consider any other.

That said I want to point out just my observations of the photos only as I have no other reference.

• The zippers do not look to be of the same quality as found on the ultra breeze
• I may be wrong but my impression of the hood is that it looks to share the same flaw as the hood on the mann lake economy jacket. Namely lack of depth required to stand off the face far enough to prevent stings to the nose. Note both lack of side view photos as worn and the lack of depth when laid back.
• They skimped on zipper length for the leg openings.
• Lack of velcro closures on the wrists. Elastic isn't enough.


----------



## appalachianoutdoors (May 16, 2015)

X2, definitely. The UB suit has made my first year go by without a single concern of a sting while allowing me the time needed to look and learn in my hive.


----------



## Tenbears (May 15, 2012)

The difference is just as rookie said one is a bee suit, and the other is a lure. Swarm commander that makes the swarm lure of the same name. Is simply also selling the ultra breeze suit. By them both you can't go wrong with either.


----------



## sidpost (Oct 13, 2015)

BeckyP said:


> Can someone tell me what the difference is between the swarm commander and the ultra breeze bee suit? There's a $100 price difference but they look almost the same to me but I'm very new to this so maybe I'm missing something. I did see where there UB was all USA made, maybe the other isn't(?). Thanks


Becky,

I have seen the Dadant ventilated suit in person and have spoken to BEEKs who own them. They all sing the praises of Dadant when talking about their ventilated suits and jackets.

Is Ultra Breeze better? Maybe? Probably? Is it enough better to justify the price difference? I don't think so. YMMV

Best Regards,
Sid


----------



## appalachianoutdoors (May 16, 2015)

I am sure there are other suits on the market that will protect you just fine compared to a Ultrabreeze....but..I believe a lot of beeks are drawn to it being Made in the USA. China is flooding the honey mkt with adultarated honey and price fixing. I avoid Made in China at all cost as a simple protest. In a small way, small scale beekeeping takes some of us back to simplier, more honest times.


----------



## sc-bee (May 10, 2005)

Tenbears said:


> The difference is just as rookie said one is a bee suit, and the other is a lure. Swarm commander that makes the swarm lure of the same name. Is simply also selling the ultra breeze suit. By them both you can't go wrong with either.


 Negative, they are not the same suit. One is an import....


----------



## BeckyP (Jan 25, 2016)

Thanks for the responses. I think I'll contact swarm commander and just ask where it's made because it does not say. I'd prefer to buy American made. I'm leaning towards the UB anyway especially after Warrior's observations.


----------



## AstroBee (Jan 3, 2003)

warrior said:


> • Lack of velcro closures on the wrists. Elastic isn't enough.


Yes, that is one feature that I really like about the UB products. UB was designed by a beekeeper with lots of feedback from fellow beekeepers. All the others are knock-offs (with various weaknesses) of the UB. That, and its general quality, is why so many like the UB products. Regarding the swarm commander suit, I have never seen one, but just looking through the pictures it appears to be not as well constructed as the UB. The one feature I see, and would probably like, is the fact that the swarm commander has a real collar, which the UB lacks. The lack of a collar makes using any other type of veil difficult. The veils on early production UB suits did have some failure issues, but my most recent replacement veil has taken lots of abuse and still going strong. 

I say spend a few extra $ and get the UB.


----------



## johng (Nov 24, 2009)

I'm going to continue to buy the Ultra breeze. They are well made and over the life of the suit the $100 really doesn't make much of a difference. Ultra Breeze is a small American Made company started by a past Beesource member. That's my two cents.


----------



## cdanderson (May 26, 2007)

I love my Ultra Breeze suit that I bought several years ago. I hated the price but I think the quality will pay off in the long run. I'm sure the one you mentioned is imported. That doesn't mean it isn't good but I would expect the quality to more be as robust. As the foreign made suits seems to run smaller in sizing so keep that in mind.


----------



## SouthTexasJohn (Mar 16, 2015)

Becky,

My friendly advice is to get an UltraBreeze. Once you put it on, you will never want to wear any other bee suit. I have one and my back-up suit is an UltraBreeze also. In my judgement, they have no equal in the bee suit arena. Save your $$ and buy one....or two.


----------



## mike17l (Jun 22, 2012)

I have been running a Mann Lake ventilated for the last few years. No complaints. Half the price.


----------



## rsderrick (May 7, 2006)

warrior said:


> I own and swear by my Ultra Breeze jacket, I won't consider any other.
> 
> That said I want to point out just my observations of the photos only as I have no other reference.
> 
> ...


Warrior I'm glad you like Ultra Breeze and I hope to earn loyal customers just like you. 

Let me address a few of your points.

*Zippers*: The zippers are high quality YKK zippers and are guaranteed. 

*Depth Of Hood: *The hood is very deep and comparable to Ultra Breeze or any other ventilate jacket. 

*Zipper Length:* We haven't "skimped" on the zipper length at all. It's a matter of opinion of course but we offer a 30 inch zipper at the inseam. One doesn't need a zipper the entire length of the leg. One only needs to get his or her suit on and off without having to take off their boots. 

*Velcro At Wrist:* We absolutely have velcro on the wrist as well as elastic.

You might not have seen the correct photos or our newest line called "Cool Shield" We've had them custom made and will continue to custom make them as customer give us feedback on what they'd like to see in a jacket. I'll put a link to the correct jacket line at the end of the string.

*Price Point* When we created "Cool Shield" and "Bee Shield" we made them with Price Point in mind. Not everyone can afford the Ultra Breeze Suit of Jacket. That's the market we are going after. 

We believe our product is superior and back it up with a money back guarantee. If you don't like it send it back for a full refund. 

We don't think you'll return it when you see the quality and craftsman ship. We are also in the process of making all of suits with interchangeable hoods. We will soon release an inspectors vale that can be interchanged if desired. 

Warrior I hope we'll be able to earn you and many others as satisfied and dedicated customers this year. 

BTW we will be releasing a 6X to 10X version of all or suits and jackets very soon. Stay Tuned!


----------



## rsderrick (May 7, 2006)

SouthTexasJohn said:


> Becky,
> 
> My friendly advice is to get an UltraBreeze. Once you put it on, you will never want to wear any other bee suit. I have one and my back-up suit is an UltraBreeze also. In my judgement, they have no equal in the bee suit arena. Save your $$ and buy one....or two.


John,

Have you ever tried our suits and jackets. I think you'll be surprised how much money you'll save and how satisfied you will be with the quality and craftsmanship. 

http://www.blythewoodbeecompany.com/product/cool-shield-fully-ventilated-beekeeping-jacket/


----------



## rsderrick (May 7, 2006)

cdanderson said:


> I love my Ultra Breeze suit that I bought several years ago. I hated the price but I think the quality will pay off in the long run. I'm sure the one you mentioned is imported. That doesn't mean it isn't good but I would expect the quality to more be as robust. As the foreign made suits seems to run smaller in sizing so keep that in mind.


Charlotte you are right about the sizing of suits but sizes will vary period. We've actually addressed this issues with out manufacturer and solved the problem with our newest line addition which is "Cool Shield". The suits and jackets we offer are made to OUR standard which are high and we haven't had any major complaints. If we do we address them or refund the customer. Our name and business is important to us and we WILL NOT sell garbage to our customers period. We've want loyal customer and will work our butts off to keep them satisfied. I hope you'll consider becoming a believer in Cool Shield. 

http://www.blythewoodbeecompany.com/product/cool-shield-fully-ventilated-beekeeping-jacket/


----------



## rsderrick (May 7, 2006)

We have velcro closures on our jackets and suits. They are very well constructed and we will also be offering interchangeability between 3 hoods very soon. So stay tuned. You'll love our new inspectors hood.

Stay tuned and I hope you try one of our suits. If you don't like it you can send it back for a full refund!

http://www.blythewoodbeecompany.com/product/cool-shield-fully-ventilated-beekeeping-jacket/


----------



## rsderrick (May 7, 2006)

BeckyP said:


> Thanks for the responses. I think I'll contact swarm commander and just ask where it's made because it does not say. I'd prefer to buy American made. I'm leaning towards the UB anyway especially after Warrior's observations.


It is extraordinarily difficult to find anyone who will make these suits here in the US. Textile manufactures have all moved south and north of the boarder or China. Almost everything we use here in the US is made in China, Honduras, Taiwan... Just check your labels on your cloths, TV's or Phone.

The fact is that most folks don't want USA prices but want USA quality. That is what we strive to do with Cool Shield FVBJ's. 

Depending on manufactures price at the time, some are made in Honduras, or Pakistan but are made our specifications which are rigorous. 

You won't be disappointed with Cool Shield Jackets and Suits. 

http://www.blythewoodbeecompany.com/product/cool-shield-fully-ventilated-beekeeping-jacket/


----------



## rsderrick (May 7, 2006)

Understood John. I hope to earn loyal customer just like you. 

http://www.blythewoodbeecompany.com/product/cool-shield-fully-ventilated-beekeeping-jacket/


----------



## rsderrick (May 7, 2006)

Sidpost...I hope you'll try our Cool Shield Jacket or Suits this year. You won't be sorry you did. And if you are just return it for a full refund!

http://www.blythewoodbeecompany.com/product/cool-shield-fully-ventilated-beekeeping-jacket/


----------



## rsderrick (May 7, 2006)

BPBsbees I hope you'll try our suit or jacket this year. I think you'll be a believer. 

http://www.blythewoodbeecompany.com/product/cool-shield-fully-ventilated-beekeeping-jacket/


----------



## rsderrick (May 7, 2006)

Muckmuck...Here is a link to our updated jacket. We've named it "Cool Shield". Check out the Video.

http://www.blythewoodbeecompany.com/product/cool-shield-fully-ventilated-beekeeping-jacket/


----------



## AstroBee (Jan 3, 2003)

rsderrick said:


> We have velcro closures on our jackets and suits. They are very well constructed and we will also be offering interchangeability between 3 hoods very soon. So stay tuned. You'll love our new inspectors hood.


I stand corrected. My apologies, however, from the other pictures it did not look like Velcro at the wrists. What do you have at the waist band on the jacket? If elastic, is it heavy duty? I've found that this is an area of failure on other jackets. Why are the sizes so non-standard? Lastly do you have any previews of the inspectors hood?

Thanks


----------



## larryh (Jul 28, 2014)

rsderrick said:


> Textile manufactures have all moved south and north of the boarder or China. Almost everything we use here in the US is made in China, Honduras, Taiwan... Just check your labels on your cloths, TV's or Phone.
> 
> The fact is that most folks don't want USA prices but want USA quality.]


BS!
I have a great number of clothing, gear, and other items made in usa. 
Hey, if you don't want to make the effort, that's your choice, but you might think twice before coming on here making excuses and spamming the crap out of this thread. It's insulting...and annoying!


----------



## rsderrick (May 7, 2006)

AstroBee said:


> I stand corrected. My apologies, however, from the other pictures it did not look like Velcro at the wrists. What do you have at the waist band on the jacket? If elastic, is it heavy duty? I've found that this is an area of failure on other jackets. Why are the sizes so non-standard? Lastly do you have any previews of the inspectors hood?
> 
> Thanks


Hi AstroBee,

I have a preview and if you email me I'll send it to you. It is a prototype and is already being "tweeked". Email [email protected]


----------



## rsderrick (May 7, 2006)

Larry I never said there weren't companies that made products in the US and the fact is almost everything electronic and clothing... is made outside the USA especially textile. Your supposition about lack of effort is incorrect but I understand your stance. I wish you the very best. Take care and have a wonderful night my friend.


----------



## rsderrick (May 7, 2006)

You are right Steve. Our is very good quality. Hope you'll drop by the shop one day and check them out!!


----------



## sidpost (Oct 13, 2015)

larryh said:


> BS!
> I have a great number of clothing, gear, and other items made in usa.
> Hey, if you don't want to make the effort, that's your choice, but you might think twice before coming on here making excuses and spamming the crap out of this thread. It's insulting...and annoying!


Yes, you can get USA made clothing products but, most consumers will not pay what they cost. And yes, I have been there and done that. Personal experience with USA made manufactures has shown that in my own personal experience they are in fact higher quality and pay off over time if you keep using them. However, with today's disposable society, no wants to use the same duffle bag or sport coat for several years. All you have to do is look at places like H&M in Europe versus the old line makers where a 30 year old suit still looks nicer than the then brand new one meant to be worn twice and thrown away.


----------



## snl (Nov 20, 2009)

Neat jacket........... one suggestion. A "fencing strap" so that when you bend over, the jacket does not ride up in the back....


----------



## BeckyP (Jan 25, 2016)

Scott, thanks for answering some questions about your product.


----------



## rsderrick (May 7, 2006)

snl said:


> Neat jacket........... one suggestion. A "fencing strap" so that when you bend over, the jacket does not ride up in the back....


That's part of the reason why I suggest ordering a jacket at least 1 to 2 sizes larger. It give extra length that most of us need.


----------



## snl (Nov 20, 2009)

rsderrick said:


> That's part of the reason why I suggest ordering a jacket at least 1 to 2 sizes larger. It give extra length that most of us need.


I "hear" you Scott, but it still rides up no matter. The fencing strap was just a thought/suggestion that no one else selling jackets offers .... could set you apart...


----------



## shinbone (Jul 5, 2011)

Obviously, people are free to buy from wherever they want. Myself, I don't care where a product is made. I look to quality first (including quality of materials, quality of design, quality of manufacture, quality of customer service, etc.), and then price. If it is a great bee suit that is made in China, fine by me. That is just the reality of today's global economy. Spurning a product simply because it comes from a foreign country seems like a mild form of racism to me. JMHO.

I especially like the idea of different interchangeable hoods on a bee suit. That way, you can choose one that works best for you, or fine tune the hood for a particular use.

I have used an Ultra Breeze bee suit for the last 5 years. I am super happy with it. I've never been stung through it, and I have never had a bee get in it. It is really well made and still going strong. Not cheap, but it is what I always recommend to anyone looking for a really good bee suit. Except for the bee suit I made in high school on my Mother's sewing machine, this Ultra Breeze is the only bee suit I have ever used.


----------



## snl (Nov 20, 2009)

shinbone said:


> Except for the bee suit I made in high school on my Mother's sewing machine...............


Now, that's suit for which I'd like to see a pic! :lookout:


----------



## rsderrick (May 7, 2006)

snl said:


> I "hear" you Scott, but it still rides up no matter. The fencing strap was just a thought/suggestion that no one else selling jackets offers .... could set you apart...


Maybe you can come to the store soon and check out jackets out. I actually have had them made slightly longer than typical. I am a bee removal guy and uncovering "crack" isn't something I'm fond of with pissed off bees.


----------



## SouthTexasJohn (Mar 16, 2015)

rsderrick said:


> John,
> 
> Have you ever tried our suits and jackets. I think you'll be surprised how much money you'll save and how satisfied you will be with the quality and craftsmanship.
> 
> http://www.blythewoodbeecompany.com/product/cool-shield-fully-ventilated-beekeeping-jacket/


Scott,

No I have not sir. I myself am a suit guy and not a jacket guy. I watched the video of the jacket. Do you have a video of the suit and of the inside of the suit?


----------



## Cjj (Dec 12, 2015)

Well folks I order a swarm commander suit (cool shield brand ) I have been in contact with Scott and he has been very helpful I will let u all know what I think when I receive it , I am going to use the $100 I saved to buy more bees :applause:


----------



## sidpost (Oct 13, 2015)

Cjj said:


> Well folks I order a swarm commander suit (cool shield brand ) I have been in contact with Scott and he has been very helpful I will let u all know what I think when I receive it , I am going to use the $100 I saved to buy more bees :applause:


I am very tempted too. The Dadant ventilated suit is close in price and I have seen it in person so, it is a contender for me as well so I am VERY interested in your assessment and review.


----------



## Cjj (Dec 12, 2015)

Dadant shipping was $19 swarm commander was $6 ? That's the American way that is why I shop around


----------



## BeckyP (Jan 25, 2016)

Cjj said:


> Well folks I order a swarm commander suit (cool shield brand ) I have been in contact with Scott and he has been very helpful I will let u all know what I think when I receive it , I am going to use the $100 I saved to buy more bees :applause:


Same here. A) I'm not 100% certain beekeeping is something I want to do, I'm 95% sure, but I'm going to go play with someone else's bees for a while, B) I'm on a limited budget and could use that $$ on other supplies. I've also been in contact with Scott and seems that customer service is priority with him, that goes a long ways (I'm not saying CS isn't great with the others, I don't know, haven't dealt with any of the yet).


----------



## KQ6AR (May 13, 2008)

I can also attest for the altra breeze, we own several of them.
The inventor was a long time member of this site, as is his sister.
Made in USA


----------



## Cjj (Dec 12, 2015)

Well I order my suit on the 8th and got it today super fast shipping ? I talked with Scott about what size to order and he got it right on , so if you do order one I would suggest you check with him first . The suit is very well made, the vail is plenty far away from your face so you could never get stung it does have Velcro around the sleeves it does not have it down on the ankles but it does have heavy elastic around the ankles , all the zipper are good quality I don't see any problem with them it does have a Velcro flap were the zippers come together at the vail and chest, I cannot compare it to the ultra breeze suit but the suit is a quality suit and should last for years


----------



## rsderrick (May 7, 2006)

AstroBee said:


> I stand corrected. My apologies, however, from the other pictures it did not look like Velcro at the wrists. What do you have at the waist band on the jacket? If elastic, is it heavy duty? I've found that this is an area of failure on other jackets. Why are the sizes so non-standard? Lastly do you have any previews of the inspectors hood?
> 
> Thanks


Astrobee...sorry for the delay in at getting back to you. If you've seen the "clear vue" veil that brush mountain carries...it's much like that. We'll have a much better price point. Also all the veils we sell are interchangeable with all our suits and jackets.


----------



## challenger (May 27, 2009)

I cringed at the price of the UB suit but finally broke down and bought one last year. I do not like the style of hooid it came with so I use a different one. Other than that it is well worth the price IMO. I can't attest to the other ventilated suits but if any of them are made in china then I can say, without hesitation, that they are garbage. Yup, blind judgement. I will never buy a suit made in china.


----------

